# Rich Buying Hideouts



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Panicked super rich buying boltholes with private airstrips to escape if poor rise up - Mirror Online

The rats are getting ready to jump ship. I guess they have been for awhile but a surge might be a sign they know something others don't....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

For most of them it will only be a temporary escape. They will eventually be forced to survive Amd try to keep what theier stuff just like every one else.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's nice to know I'll have a nice comfy place to move into once the first wave of a disaster is over.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Panicked super rich buying boltholes with private airstrips to escape if poor rise up - Mirror Online
> 
> The rats are getting ready to jump ship. I guess they have been for awhile but a surge might be a sign they know something others don't....


Ummm&#8230; OK? A lot of us here are doing the same thing (sans the airstrips).


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I would too if I could afford it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Places like New Zealand are nice, and you never know when the neighbors will have you for dinner. 

Recall the great depression, and those that were considered folk heroes for robbing banks. The same things were going on, food shortage, dyst bowl, poverty, banks taking property farms houses, foreclosures. Ban on alcohol.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

What makes them rats? I happen to know some rich folks that are great people and do a lot of good for society.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't buy a stripper let alone an air strip. Good on em if they want a grounds keep for the 50 weeks a year they aren't home I'm good for 5k take home a month plus benefits medical dental and eye glasses every 2 years. I'll need home schooling for my kids and a budget for food water and supplies to keep everything up.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Folks talk about a BOL--
These folks can afford a BOL
Whats the problem?
That they can go in a plane?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I really can't take the entitlement movement anymore. No one owes you anything if you want something go out and get it. If you want to be a billionaire no one is stopping you. I can't take this equality nonsense that is being spread all over the place. If I were in their shoes I would be doing the same thing. As a matter of fact I would probably buy my own island and set it up to be totally self sufficient.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Worked my butt off for 30 years, some good paying jobs, some not quite as good. Buy a house, sell it a few years later and put the profit into another house,,,, did this several times. Sometimes extra bills from the kids slowed things down but I kept working up until I finally built up the money (took 30 years of eating Ramein noodles and careful saving, the kids ate better than I did) to pay cash for a "short sale" in fair condition with 10 acres. Needs a some work but the land is beautiful, the few neighbors friendly, and the large shop on the property allowed me to move my business to my property saving the rent payment for my business I've been paying the last 10 years. I only buy used vehicles but it allows me to pay cash.

Still not living in "high cotton" but debt free and easily paying my bills. It's just a matter of hard work over many years and adjusting your beliefs in what's important to spend money on. I'm not a huge coupon clipper but I try not to be wasteful either.

Like toys??? I'm a guy so I love toys, in my case motorcycles, but I refuse to finance a $18,000 motorcycle. Instead I get a good used bike for 1/4 the price and enjoy riding it just as much as a new bike but without the payments.

It can be done.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't find it unusual that the rich would have a fallback location, bolt hole, bug out location etc. They use to call them summer houses. How can having money somehow change the notion of a bug out location from good to bad? I don't get the implications they may know something the work a day type doesn't.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've no time to concern myself with what the rich are gonna do when it happens. i'm to busy planning what i'm gonna do. I dont hate the rich,dont love the rich either. i mainly concern myself with me and mine.I've no time for a race or class war! that whole article really seemed to me another little jab to get the class war going more.I read shit like that and just move on to the next article lol. dont care


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Like toys??? I'm a guy so I love toys, in my case motorcycles, but I refuse to finance a $18,000 motorcycle. Instead I get a good used bike for 1/4 the price and enjoy riding it just as much as a new bike but without the payments. I agree, Like to ride, have a 90 fxrs-sp. Better bike, imho, than the new ones!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Good for them! And for all the 'eat the rich' types ... WAH!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Kind of funny you bring this up. There has been a couple properties around our neighborhood that recently sold, been the joke of the neighborhood. 3/4 to a million dollar estates in an area with an average house price of $200k or less. I can't fault the sellers getting all that money for a house and 40 acres, great marketing. If the buyers would have checked they could have gotten twice the land for a third the price. All have been big city folks moving out in the country. Wonder why??

Realtor we've known for 25 years plus. Is getting calls from people out of the country and across the nation looking for property. Apparently WI is the new hotspot for cheap land. All the locals at the watering hole are in total disbelieve of what properties are selling for. Kind of like a mad scrabble for the last scrap of food. What's going on??


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What is going on? People with large disposable incomes are taking advantage of the tax benefits of a "second home". Some buy big boats, some buy land and some buy "bunkers".


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

PaulS said:


> What is going on? People with large disposable incomes are taking advantage of the tax benefits of a "second home". Some buy big boats, some buy land and some buy "bunkers".


Winner winner, give this man a Chicken Dinner!

That's exactly what a lot of this is.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Winner winner, give this man a Chicken Dinner!
> 
> That's exactly what a lot of this is.


That is sop for people who have financial managers, somewhere in there is how much their stock was positively affected as well.
I didnt mean to stir any sour grapes, "rats jumping ship"is a common euphemism that does imply a degree of precognition and yes, I think your dollar value is directly relative to the financial projections and advice you get.
The glass is half full folks and yes, people who can should but beyond a possible indicator it isn't relative to the most of the rest.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

It's their money. Where they go, what they do ---- that's fine with me. Just stay away from my little piece of mountain heaven. However, I have to admit that there is one wealthy guy I resent .... I wish G. Soros a swift, speedy and well deserved demise .


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm no fan of Soro's and his ilk, but he is one and there are many people with substantial means for a variety of reasons. Some have talent, some invented, a few created, where as some are just in the right place at the right time. My gosh if you'd bought appl when it collapsed to $3 a share (just a few hundred shares) you'd likely be worth millions today (if you held it). That wouldn't have been a "powerful" elite - that could have been anyone with $900.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

They're just bored. It must be the new in thing!! Yachts aren't kewl anymore.

Disclaimer: I didn't read a lick of this thread!!


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Youve gotta admit there is alittle selective hearing here you say go out and get it. 
So if they go out and vote to take it from you dont be upset you asked for it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> *It's their money. Where they go, what they do ---- that's fine with me. Just stay away from my little piece of mountain heaven.* However, I have to admit that there is one wealthy guy I resent .... I wish G. Soros a swift, speedy and well deserved demise .


Amen! I have no problem with the rich until they try to take what I have and tell me how to lead my life.

***Edit***
This isn't the first time in history the rich have boarded up. From medieval lords in castles to Henry Ford in the depression to buying spots in bunker communities today, some portions of the rich have always hedged their bets by having an insurance policy in case things went south.


----------

